# Aortic Root Shot w/injection of the left coronary



## dbradt73@gmail.com (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,

I'm pretty new to cardiology codeing and my provider has billed out a left heart cath with selective cononary angiography, injection of a saphenous vein graft to the right coronary artery and injection of the left internal mammary artery graft.

I'm pretty sure that all of those would fall under cpt code 93458.

but the next day he went in and did an Aortic root shot followed by injection of teh left coronay artery.

Would I still code that as 93458 and 93567?


----------



## mceisele (Jan 29, 2013)

For the second day, if the catheter crossed the aortic valve entering the heart, then that would be okay. If it did not cross the AV, then I would use 93454 (cors only) as the base code for the aortic root add on,  
 (93567).  
Not sure why you didn't  report the bypass grafts on the first day.  
Hope this helps.
Celeste


----------



## MrsApplegate (Jan 29, 2013)

I would code 93459 for the first day and 93454 + 93567 for the second day.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't code 93458/93459 unless the aortic valve was crossed or there was a ventriculogram done; I don't see that in either example but I don't have the report to read either. 

On day 1 if he did Seletive COR, LIMA and SV graft then I would select 93455; just because it says LHC does not mean a LHC was done. (You have to cross the aortic valve or perform ventriculogram to meet true LHC. 

For day 2 I would bill: 93454 & +93567, if the documentation met 93567.

HTH


----------

